# Roadkill Badger in SW Michigan



## SmokeShot (Feb 10, 2008)

There is a roadkill badger on I-94 just west of the Coloma Exit (#39) in the East bound lane. I've talked to four different people who have also seen it and all agree that it is indeed a badger. This is only the second badger that I have heard about in Southwest Michigan ever. My buddy caught one in a racoon trap a few years ago two miles South of this roadkill. How common are Badgers statewide?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

SmokeShot said:


> There is a roadkill badger on I-94 just west of the Coloma Exit (#39) in the East bound lane. I've talked to four different people who have also seen it and all agree that it is indeed a badger. This is only the second badger that I have heard about in Southwest Michigan ever. My buddy caught one in a racoon trap a few years ago two miles South of this roadkill. How common are Badgers statewide?



Quite common in northern counties if you know where to look. We trapped one in Jackson quite a few years ago......


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Saw that Roadkill yesterday as I was headed West. I thought that looked like a badger, then dismissed it thinking, had to be a ****, just distorted because of being ran over. Was dark when I was coming home and didn't have a chance to get a second look.......don't see that too often.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

My dad grew up in Coloma and lived there for about 58 years before moving up to Lake County, he used to do alot of trapping around there and in all the years of being down there, I remember him saying they only caught or saw 1 badger and it was an incidental catch that they thought was a groundhog living under my grandma's shed in Coloma. 

I've seen 1 in the Webster Hills area of Hartford about 10 years ago when I was working for the Road Commission doing roadside mowing and thats the only badger I've seen south of the Baldwin area.


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

i caught on last year, and my dad has caught 2 or 3 over the years i hillsdale county.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I saw one while turkey hunting two years ago in Ingham county


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Was on my way home from Bass Pro, which is a line I will never use again, "From Bass Pro", but that's another thread. Anyhow stopped and double checked and it's a badger. Took a couple pictures with my phone, it not too bad I'll post one in a bit.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Saw a pair of them in Rochester over 40 years ago.
I've seen a lot of them in Northern Michigan.


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

Seen quite a few of them up in Atlanta Michigan but never one down this way....


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Got pic's of a young road kill in Pinckney from last year and seen one near Higgins Lake 2 weeks ago.


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

i picked a roadkill up and had it tanned a while back just outside of burr oak in st. joseph co. saw another one killed over by nottowa and last fall a neighbor caught one in his pole barn so there must be a few around here. by the way i grew up in the country and spend alot of time in the woods around here and have never saw one in the wild.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I spend quite a bit of time in the woods around here and have never seen one.....may have to re-think my position on cougars and sasquatch:16suspect


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I had one walk under my treestand at first light on opening morning of gun in Middleville about 8 years ago and went into his hole about 20 yards from my tree. That was the only time I ever saw it.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

We saw that same Badger last night.....It is distroyed now, but my son-in-law just called me and he works at the Coloma Ambulance which is right across from where it was hit. He said that several of the parimedics have seen that same one in the woods behind the Ambulance barn over the last several weeks. I wish they would of reported the sighting to Mike Mcgee, they are indeed rare in SW MI

Mark


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

Located in Cassopolis,we have accidently caught 3 badger in the last 10 years trapping for woodchuck, last spring we caught a female that was nursing, we did get a permit to have her mounted, 
found a dead ermine,(weasel), at same location last winter- didn't know they turned white in the winter

Also- I copied this out of our company newsletter


The Eastern Massasauga 
Rattlesnake Species Survial 
Plan group had a successful visit 
last month. They caught and 
processed 20 rattlesnakes during 
the week, indicating that we 
have a stronger population on 
the property than we thought. A 
team of veterinarians came 
from Lansing to help with the 
processing, which included 
ultrasounds, x-rays, taking 
blood samples, measuring lengths, 
taking detailed individual photos of 
the snakes markings, and inserting 
a microchip in each snake to help 
with future identifications. The 
group plans to come out for four 
more successive years and capture 
snakes. They hope to be able to 
estimate the population size by 
using mark and recapture formulas


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Just up I-69 in Eaton County, We had a Badger den in the bean field next to the house. They had a litter of three little ones we watched. An old timer told me that they had been there for the last 20 years.. Tore his German Sheppard up more than once..........


----------

